
Document Scanning Made Easy - scannerguy
Have you ever struggled with getting a simple scanned document from point A (which is your document scanner) to point B (which is your email or storage location)?<p>OF COURSE!!!  We all have with USB errors, paper jams, poor image quality or the damned process was just too complicated.<p>Shouldn&#x27;t document scanning be just as easy as taking a picture with your smartphone camera and then storing to your picture roll?<p>If a product were to exist where you could easily scan documents for your business work activities to cloud services, would you find this useful?  Would you be willing to pay a small monthly fee to have access to such functionality even if you didn&#x27;t use it too often?
======
mtmail
Have a look at
[https://www.fileee.com/fileeebox/?lang=en](https://www.fileee.com/fileeebox/?lang=en)

Personally, no. Once a month I have a paper jam but scanning with a $100 HP
printer&scanner&fax device works fine and then drag&drop to the cloud (e.g.
Dropbox). The hardest part in the process is coming up with a file name and
selecting the folder in the file system. If I scanned 10 pages per day I'd
probably use a
[https://www.getdoxie.com/info/products.html](https://www.getdoxie.com/info/products.html)
device.

